# F15 broadhead



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

I got one of the new f15 broadheads from carbon express. I got the fixed total of 6 blades. It looks mean. So I shot it first thing is the flight. It tracked straight and hit right with my fp's. Next was the penitration I have a king block style target. It went strait threw like nothing and into my particle board back stop. For reference my muzzy 3 blades only go about half way in. And a combo point a little further but not much not iven close to all the way through. So next was durability. I shot it three times all through the target and into the back stop. The blades still feel really sharp. Just about as sharp as out of the box. At first the main blade didn't feel really sharp like a thunderhead but I compared it to a muzzy they felt about the same to me. The 4 bleeder blades were really sharp just as sharp as a thunderhead if not sharper. Tomorrow I'm going to shoot it out of a bow that isn't tuned really well like mine to check wind plane. Then I have a arrow that the insert has a big bur in it that prevents a tip from getting perfect alignment and try that also. But to me the head looks really deadly and you know anything between the 4 bleeders isn't going to be there. I wouldn't hesitate shooting this head and I probably will next year. The only reason I'm not going to this year is my hunting season starts in a week and a half. And to change from 125 to 100 grain would be a ton of work this close to the season.


----------



## AR200 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank for the evaluation. I got one to try out also i was going to let my wife shoot them this year i thought they looked like they would penetrate well with low poundage bows, sounds like i was right. I really like the design but wasn't impressed with the sharpness but I can work on that.


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

I can't believe how well they penetrate! I have never had any tip of any kind go threw that target like that. Not stingers not tricks not thunderheads not muzzy. This was by far the best penetrating head I have ever shot in my
Life


----------



## baboon00 (May 16, 2007)

Excellent info, i pick one up as well to try this year. I have been shooting the Muzzy MX-4's since they came out and love them. I hope the blood trial on these are as good or better. Best of luck this fall fellow hunters.


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

This is good to know. I got so of the freebies and I cannot wait to try them out.

Do they fly like field tips?


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

With those 4 bleeder blades im sure they will cut a big hole. When I first saw these I knew they would make a huge hole but I didn't know about wind plane. But so far everything has been good. In a few min. I'm going to shoot it from a different bow that isn't tuned. My truth is tuned so good even a wal mart broadhead flys good out of it. So I'm going to shoot a ok tuned bow. Also I'm going to shoot my truth with a arrow that the insert has a bur in it that prevents the tip from seating right to seemhow that effects it.


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

i shot it earlier with a bow that wasnt tuned really well. a thunderhead hits a little left and high with it. i shot the f15 then a fp. both were touching, then i took off the f15 and shot the thunderhead again. thunderhead a little left and high and fp in the exact same spot as the other fp shots and the f15. then i shot it with the messed up arrow and it hit low left. but almost in the exact same spot as a fp with that arrow. i would not hesitate shooting the f15. next year ill be shooting the f15 both fixed and expandable and the meat seekers. i have tested both this year with great results.


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Seems like they would be a bit loud. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

They are no louder than a fp. I have shot it with blazers, predators, and 4" vanes.


----------



## slicktrick125 (Jun 18, 2010)

when i shot mine they were great but mine broke after the 4th shot on the main blade it snaped in half


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

wow i dont know mine were barried into a partical board back stop 3 times and i have shot the same bh about 10 or 11 times now and its still sharper than a montec and shows no signs of breaking. thus far this is one of the best fighing broadheads i have ever shot and i have no doubt it will put a big hole in something. i called my dad and he got some he is going to try and run atleast one through a deer starting the week of the 21st. that is the start of the archery deer season in most of california. ill post pics when i get back from the moutain the middle of sep. i wont be leaving home till the 19th so keep the q's coming or if you want me to test it in any other way.


----------

